
Let's Make a Voxel Engine (2013) - striking
https://sites.google.com/site/letsmakeavoxelengine/
======
jbondeson
He open sourced (GPLv3) the whole engine at:
[https://github.com/AlwaysGeeky/Vox](https://github.com/AlwaysGeeky/Vox)

~~~
Everlag
That's absolutely fantastic! Given the status of all of the social media, I
assumed the game was dead and source lost forever. Instead we get the game in
active development and completely open!

------
incepted
What library is the user using? It doesn't look like anything I've seen so far
and he doesn't say anything about the environment he's using to create his
game, so it's not easy to follow.

~~~
Everlag
'Most of the rendering code for these guides will be written using my own
personal rendering library, which is essentially a wrapper around OpenGL,
where I abstract away the OpenGL calls or group together common OpenGL
functionality into a single renderer function, to make the game code easier to
manage. Anyone who understands OpenGL should have no problem translating my
native renderer code back into OpenGL, and in some instances I will provide
the OpenGL calls in these guides.'

Edit: Readability

~~~
incepted
I had missed that, thanks.

~~~
Everlag
Apparently many people did, for some reason a quick copy-paste is reaping the
karma.

------
thedaemon
So tired of these technically voxel engines but not at all the voxels I
remember. Anyone remember Delta Force or Ken Silverman's Voxlap? Those are
voxel engines. These Minecraft clones may use the data structure of voxels
however they lack the beauty of a true voxel engine. (I think Delta Force
faked some of it's voxels, but I digress.)

------
dawnbreez
I actually have many ideas for making a better Minecraft; however, I'm a
terrible programmer.

